# UP excursion passenger train



## UP-Railroad (Apr 18, 2018)

Just got the last couple of cars and water tenders and I can finally call it a passenger train. I know the sky top lounge isn't prototypical but rathered it over the walthers observation cars.

Im hoping I can get more cars if I find good deals


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

Great looking train and layout


----------



## UP-Railroad (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks!

it has taken me a while to acquire everything. Defenitly worth the wait


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I ditto what Spruslayer said!!


----------



## UP-Railroad (Apr 18, 2018)

thanks


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful, both the train and railroad. Keep us updated.

Thanks!


----------



## UP-Railroad (Apr 18, 2018)

86TA355SR said:


> Absolutely beautiful, both the train and railroad. Keep us updated.
> 
> Thanks!


will do!


----------



## UP-Railroad (Apr 18, 2018)

I just received this in the mail...got it for just a whopping $60. Colombine Dome-Coach with lights 

cant wait to be able to go to the club layout so I can add this car to the service


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

UP-Railroad said:


> Just got the last couple of cars and water tenders and I can finally call it a passenger train. I know the sky top lounge isn't prototypical but rathered it over the walthers observation cars


I love that observation car! I wish they would do a Walthers Proto version of one in CN paint….CN bought a few of them from Milwaukee Road and did them in the CN 1961 passenger scheme….


----------



## UP-Railroad (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow that paint scheme looks great. Definitely would be a fan of that

I highly recommend checking this video out then...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, he did a lot of work….for doing the wrong car…..CN only bouhght the sleeper Skytop lounge cars, which had the extra windows on the top at the back which accommodated extra sleeping compartments….



> Of the 10 Skytop cars, four parlor-style cars were built by the Milwaukee Road and six sleeper-style cars were built by Pullman Standard. The parlor-style cars were outfitted with just one drawing room and 24 parlor seats, while the sleeper-style Skytop cars featured eight bedrooms and a 19-seat lounge area. There were also some subtle differences that could be seen on the exterior of the cars. The sleeping accommodations had paired window arrangements, the larger lounge area required an extra course of windows in the Skytop, and the silver band around the rear of the car was fluted rather than smooth, mirroring the fluted nose treatment on the Erie-built diesels originally assigned to pull the Olympian Hiawatha.


----------



## UP-Railroad (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh, well that's good information to know. Despite me not being a CN fan


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

UP-Railroad said:


> Just got the last couple of cars and water tenders and I can finally call it a passenger train. I know the sky top lounge isn't prototypical but rathered it over the walthers observation cars.
> 
> Im hoping I can get more cars if I find good deals


Great looking layout!


----------



## UP-Railroad (Apr 18, 2018)

Oomowmow said:


> Great looking layout!


Thanks! I wish I could take any credit for it though. Its the club layout Im apart of


----------

